# Punch 45HD or 40 DSM?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I need a small amp to push a JL 8W1-4, and am looking around at some old school amps out there since I'm so fond of them. I have a Lanzar Optidrive 50 that I will use for now, but eventually I want to put it into something with the 100 I also have. I'd love another Hifonics Cupid, but they are hard to find and pricey. Seems like I can find the old punch amps on the cheap. I came across a 45HD for $40 and a 40DSM for $60. The old school in me leans me towards the 45, but I've heard really good things about the DSM's. 

Thoughts?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

At that price I would buy both, especially if they are in good condition. I've had and used both and I'd rate both of them about the same. If you really only one want to buy one, get the one that is in better condition.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

SUX 2BU said:


> At that price I would buy both, especially if they are in good condition. I've had and used both and I'd rate both of them about the same. If you really only one want to buy one, get the one that is in better condition.


Diddo


----------

